# I'm sorry I have Been Distant



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

At least that was I was told in chat.

Sunday I fell down on my back and I am in extreem pain, so I haven't smoked anything.

But I have tried to answer some posts that I have knowlege of to help members. 

If I have been distant I didn't mean to be.

I am willing to help with any questions.

You can always Pm me.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

Didn't notice you being distant but with all the posts everyday...
Sorry you fell and hurt your back, not trying to joke but you said you haven't been able to smoke anything, and again, sounds like it could be a joke but  I noticed in New Mexico you have a really great and rather progressive law in place that could be a great help.
http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/v...ourceID=000881

Not trying to be "preachy" or stir up any kind of debates one way or the other, just thought I would mention it especially considering how impressed I was at how progressive NM was on the issue.


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

I guess I should find a pot dealer huh? Wouldn't know where to start, but thanks.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Ron,

Sorry to hear about your fall, Get Better Soon...

I know all about back pain, when you have it nothing else seems to matter...  When mine acts up I just pretend I am the Character on the TV Show House and take a handful of Vicodin...  Make me a happy camper....LOL

I will try to remember and give you a call tomorrow...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

Well wasn't suggesting anything illegal, technically in the clinics they are known as bud tenders...anyway, hope you get well and smoke something good soon Ron.
Maybe you could walk Carol through the operations and goings on with the MES and get her to fire it up?


----------



## alx (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope you get better soon RON.

I seem to strain my back every 3-4 years like clockwork.The type of muscle pull where i cannot drive and going to the bathroom is a challenge...I  can understand your plight....


----------



## rickw (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your back Ron. Back pain really, really sucks.


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope your up and about and doing better soon.


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning Ron,

Sorry to hear about your back pain, those of us who have experienced it understand, the fact that you are continuing to help out here speaks volumes about your character.

May I offer a word of advice?  Chiropractor, when I was young I was in construction, one false move, picking up a heavy object the wrong way, or falling can put the spinal columne in misalignment. Since you didn't say in your post that the pain was from an old injury, but came after a fall, you might want to look for a reputable one in your area.

I hope you are feeling better soon and can go back to smoking and sharing those wonderful posts,

Gene


----------



## ronp (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It seems to be getting worse and may have to go to the chiropracter. Trying to hold off for a lack of insurance and funds.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry to hear about your back......take it easy for a while i and hope you feel better soon ron.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2009)

Man sorry I never knew you fell and you haven't been distant to me. So go get better real soon K.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 20, 2009)

Damm Ron sorry to hear you're laid up buddy. First ya lose your job, then you go and hurt yourself, and now you're going to pot. Sounds like you should be on a TV Soap Opera. Possible titles are;
1. The Old and the restless. 
2. Generaly Hospitalized
3. As the Brisket turns
4. Every one Except lady luck loves Ronald 
5. My life is a MES
6. Welcome Back Pain
7. Major Pain the sequel
8. To Chat or not to Chat that is the question
9. Oops I did it again
10. The Gnu Mexican standoff....... I could co-star in this one. 

I'm Just kidding Ron.....put down the gun.....thats it ......relax....go to your happy place in front of the MES, smell the Ribs.....relax

As for being reserved in chat or anywhere else on this website, I have not seen it. So forget about it and concentrate on getting well so we can see some more of that eye candy Q of yours.


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

for making me laugh so hard my back hurts Roger...

Get well RON....


----------



## ronp (Nov 20, 2009)

Roger, you are soooo funny man. Made me smile, would have laughed but it hurts when I do.


----------



## scottyaz (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy mother of God, I think a group hug may be in order.


----------



## bassman (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry about the back, Ron.  I thought you knew that we're too damned old for ice skating.  My chiropractor charges me $35.00 a visit.  Don't think I'd deal with the pain very long before getting it fixed.  Get better soon.


----------



## ronp (Nov 21, 2009)

Yea I may go next week, thanks man.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 21, 2009)

After my back operation the doctor told me I'd never get out of the wheelchair (ruptured 3 discs stacking pork loin boxes).  2 years later I walked in his office and handed him my cane, which I used after the crutches that I got up on out of the wheelchair.  With only a few regressions and a few weeks in the wheelchair now and then, I've been up and ambulatory ever since.  Massive arthritic inflammation has been the problem.
However, the ONLY thing that's gotten me upright and walking is Chiropractic.  I've tried all the orthopaedic venues, treatments and therapies, yoga, zen, acupuncture, you name it.  Nada.  But, a good chiropractor that can realign the spine correctly - priceless!  Dr. Chris Michlin, a friend of mine, states it like this (off his latest Facebook contribution): "... I am happily in awe of the body's power to heal. The benefit of chiropractic is the removal of interference between the brain and body. This is TRUE healthcare!"
Look him up on Facebook, he has a great webpage and is always glad to impart information.  http://www.backtohealthtexas.com

Hope you feel better Ron!  Didn't mean to wax prolific on the above, but I'd be flat on my back now if it weren't for chiropractic!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 21, 2009)

Ron, 

Man I'm hurting for you bro, here's what I used to do when at 1:30 in the morning it was impossible to lay in bed, ...sometimes it worked.

Hold on to something so that your feet are not touching the floor and then pick up something that weighs a few pounds (a heavy chair or bar stool) bending your feet backwards at the knees to lift it, sometimes..., sometimes the extra weight is enough to reset your spinal column. 

I'm not sure if this will work now, it has  been 5 days since the injury, I usually did it the same day of the injury...

Gene


----------

